# NF and HSP Poll



## Just Peachy (Jan 2, 2018)

I guess I'm not. I scored 11. It may be my work with music has me accustomed to loud noises.


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

I got a 19. Wool, velvet and corduroy drive me nuts. I avoid action movies assiduously. And sock seams...yeah, I can take them if they’re on top of my foot, but underneath they drive me crazy.


----------



## Monkey Queen (Sep 8, 2018)

8! 

Do I need to hand in my NF card? :tongue:


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Monkey Queen said:


> 8!
> 
> Do I need to hand in my NF card? :tongue:


Right this way, ma'am!


----------



## Allana (Apr 19, 2018)

Monkey Queen said:


> 8!
> 
> Do I need to hand in my NF card? :tongue:


Are you an ENFP? :wink: What is your enneagram, by the way?


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm not sensitive in the sense of being easily_ bothered_ by physical things 
if anything, I have more positive response towards light, colour , smell etc
I also can enjoy food I find distasteful like bitterness or coarse fabric 

I'm more disturbed by inner things. things I feel from people, moods, how certain food make me feel, my energy levels 
an environment can make me feel lost. these are rather mental or emotional effects


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

22


----------



## KasKas19 (Jul 29, 2017)

16, I'm pretty sensitive.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

On this particular test I scored 20. The author(s) suggested that I might be HSP.

On a different test (I encountered within the past 2 months outside of PerC, but I don't have a link to it, sorry) that used much the same checklist, I scored similarly and its author(s) suggested that I was "sensitive" but not HSP. Because of that finding I didn't vote either option on this poll. I would say that I lean towards HSP.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

TTT *bump*


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, I got 15 where 14 is the first number that says you are HSP. And goes up from there...

However on the page, it says if you click a few but you relate very strongly to them, can also mean you are HSP.

We don't talk enough about our lives! :tiger: I'd be curious if we are similar in it being more than physical senses. What about spirituality, interest in humanity, values, mental health, the arts... These are things I've found in the HSPs that live in my own city.


----------



## Seaside (Mar 13, 2014)

I voted "not" because according to that test I'm not a highly sensitive person. I took a different quiz online that said I was though. I'm not sure which is true!


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't think HSP-ness is an either/or proposition. I think it exists on a spectrum, so you might be right on the border of being a HSP.


----------



## romantic leader (Jan 5, 2019)

I agree. I am NF and HSP. 🙂


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

ENFP + HSP + empath + Fibromyalgia + Chronic Fatigue = one hellovan easily rattled body and mind. 😋


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

"I had gotten over the sock seam by around age 9, but the bra took a long time to get used to."

Unlike tags and sock seams, bras were not a problem for me starting out. However after every couple years, I needed to change bra TYPES. First the "standard" (I guess?) bra, then my body was uncomfortable unless it was a sports bra, then it was uncomfortable without underwire, then it was uncomfortable if it wasn't fully a stretch bra, then I had a red patch on my skin that was always chafed. I kept measuring and remeasuring myself, thinking either I measured wrong ir wore the wrong size or grew, but nope, nope, and nope. Now I only wear them on super rare occasion, I'm picky which one I wear, and I'm much better without them.

"At any given time though, I am pretty itchy and pretty fidgety, but I keep forgetting this is a part of me."

Yep. Me all the way.

I have a sensation on occasion though that randomly pops up and torments me for anywhere from 2 minutes to an hour. My skin feels like I'm wrapped up in a thick blanket of fiberglass insulation. EVEN THE AIR HURTS. And it's not really much pain at all, but it's so INTENSE that it gets hard to breathe normally.

"I am most sensitive to smell then noise (perception wise)."

Same, but order of sensitivity changes frequently. Bright light gets to me too, and on rare occasion I am unable to tolerate an abundance of visual input - bright, colorful patterns, ultra-high detail, flashing lights. I love love LOVE Marvel movies, but they're hard for me to watch, because I need to time them for when I feel well enough to handle it. 

I LOVE artwork with low detail and "open" spaces, not just as an art style, but because it gives my eyes and my whole body a rest from other forms of input. Compare the likes of Ranma 1/2 (Rumiko Takahashi), My Neighbors the Yamadas (Studio Ghibli), The Princess Bride (Rob Reiner), and The Cat Returns (Ghibli) to things like the Transformers movies (Michael Bay - I can't watch them, end of story), and Doctor Strange (Marvel - I had to stop early in, but don't know if/when I can try again). Or anything with high levels of multiple tiny moving CG mechanical parts - so pretty much the entire steampunk genre. 😕

" There are very few chemicals at home that I can use for cleaning."

Same. I used to be okay with Pine Sol, but now one sniff puts me in tears. Straight amonia feels like my skull and brain have cracked and started bleeding - and also puts me in tears.

"Also, I can smell odors that other people barely notice."

Yep, sounds, too. From the living room, with the TV on, I could get up, walk all the way to the back of the kitchen, open the cabinet door, stare for a moment, then reach one finger in to gently poke a single teacup off from touching the edge of the teacup next to it in order to stop the HORRENDOUS, high pitched, cacophonous clattering that nobody else had any idea was going on.

"Did you guys ever shoot a rifle or a gun? "

Once, and fortunately on a good day. But the noise still kinda got to me, but I toughed it out well enough.

"my eyes burnt from the gas particles over two miles away from the training grounds,"

Oooohhh, I don't even wanna.

That reminds me, anyone smoking pot within sniffable range, and I just about go DOWN. Cigarettes too, but pot is worse. Coughing, gagging, scratchiness in my nose and throat. On a good day I can tolerate cigarettes. There is no good day for pot. @[email protected]

I have to hide my nose and bullet walk past laundry detergent aisles and fish/ seafood in grocery stores.

"It may not be immediately obvious with my mum as she's outgoing (an ENFP), but she seems to have intense emotions."

Same. Intense emotions, but crying is kind of a medium-low occurance for me. I don't cry terribly easily.

" One thing I can always remember about her is she doesn't like strong perfume or using strongly scented products."

I love perfume and body spray and scented candles and incense. It's rare that I ever have a problem with any of those.

"- Whenever I'm feeling nauseated I know what food or scents will make me feel less sick and vice versa. Like having the heightened senses of pregnancy."

Absolutely. 

"Ambient music is enjoyable because it's easy on my ears, heavy metal or similar is pretty much the opposite. "

I love most genres, including dubstep and heavy metal, anything with lots of reverb and just generally "cluttered noise". I guess what I can't tolerate from movies like Transformers, I enjoy in music. XD Except screamo. Lincoln Park is my "scream limit." XD

"Long before I knew about HSP, I sometimes liked to visualise myself as a little sea urchin or anemone with outstretched tentacles, feeling the world around me in every direction. I felt like that was my shape. I don't know if anyone can relate or make sense of that."

Not personally, but I know EXACTLY what you mean! XD I get little "sensation images" like that all the time.

"Yeah i think many HSP people are on the autism spectrum"

I think it's the other way around. Autism, I think, is one form HSP can take. So is Fibromyalgia. 

"I guess I'm not. I scored 11. "

I tend to score lowish on these, but there's no denying I'm an HSP.

"What about spirituality, interest in humanity, values, mental health, the arts... "

Yes, I'm into it all.

Additionally:

- hate hospitals, phobic of needles, hate seeing people in pain. 
- Basically tolerate the news or other non-fiction reports on murder investigations, medical mysteries, etc., but depends on how graphic the content becomes. 

BUUUT

- I love House MD, as long as there isn't a needle on screen. XD Also love Criminal Minds and sometimes watch CSI. I love the scenes that explicitly show what's going on.
- love violent/ action movies and video games.
- LOVE having nightmares.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Pizzafari said:


> Yep! When I found out about HSPs it was such a relief, things started to make so much more sense. One little thing that really stood to me was hating the feeling of coarse fabrics, I'm really particular about what pyjamas and dressing gowns I'll wear and people give me weird looks for how much I hate wearing some fabrics. That gave me a giggle. Don't even get me started on sirens. But yeah, in general, 100%.


This is also something very typical for individuals with Asperger's by the way. I recommend you to try to get diagnosed.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

19.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

I score as 16 of 28 on Elaine Aron's poll so I'm in HSP range.


----------



## gregg (Jan 19, 2019)

i got a score of 24- which honestly explains a lot about me. i have adhd, so i am on the autism spectrum if that has anything to do with it.

i'm very sensitive to other people's emotional aura, loud noises make me feel like crying, i can't wear tight things, about what purplekitti said the sock seam always bothers me, i have to make sure there's NOTHING in my shoes, aftertastes make me anxious, give me headaches, or make me sick, and et cetera.


----------

